# opera 11.61 vulnerability not in portaudit



## formateur_fou (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed a few days ago, a new Opera version was out, including security fixes:

```
# portaudit -Fda
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   75 kB   94 kBps
New database installed.
Database created: Sun Apr  1 23:50:05 CEST 2012
0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.
# pkg_info|grep opera
opera-11.61_1       Blazingly fast, full-featured, standards-compliant browser
```
But if you look at this you'll see as said by the browser itself that there are several security flaws in versions older than 11.62 http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/search-results?query=opera&search_type=all&cves=on.
I checked the website used by portaudit http://portaudit.freebsd.org/ but there were no entry after the 28th of March, and Opera was not there.
Is it because the FreeBSD version is not affected by this flaw or a matter of time before portaudit gets updated?

Thank you.


----------

